# McCulloch Eager Beaver 2.0 manual?



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Can anyone point me to a McCulloch Eager Beaver 2.0 manual in .pdf? My dad lost his and I can't get it to start. Clean gas, new plug (DJ8J) but don't know the gap so I used .025, checked muffler screen - OK, getting spark, etc. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks, lawnburner 
( [email protected] )


----------



## herml (Dec 23, 2007)

Did you ever get a 2.0 manual? If so, would you be so kind as to advise where i could get one also.

Herm

[email protected]


----------

